# resale of a 1973 Starcraft Stardust tent camper



## Four Winds (Feb 26, 2005)

We have a 1973 Starcraft Stardust pop-up tent camper in excellent condition that we would to sell.  I have no idea what to ask for a camper that is that old. It has every option that you could get back in 1973 including a add a room. It has very good canvas,interior and exterior. The refridgerator does not work. It still has that new smell when you open it up. No guides cover an rv that is 32 years old.The cables have been replaced.  Any ideas out there.


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 26, 2005)

resale of a 1973 Starcraft Stardust tent camper


Four Winds,
I sold a Rockwood Pop-Up camper that was a 1976 about two years ago for $700.00.  It had an ice box, like new canvass, no furnace, but we took excellent care of it.  Just remember, you can come down in price, but you can't go UP.
Good luck


----------



## kickinkz (Mar 13, 2005)

resale of a 1973 Starcraft Stardust tent camper

Ack, ask whatever you think it's worth. I just sold our '73 Starcraft Swinger 6 today. I got a fair price for it...just because one person doesn't think it's worth anything doesn't mean the next person will think the same thing....I had a lot of people telling me my camper wasn't worth what I wanted for it....it was in good shape, and had been taken care of....I got what I wanted today!

Good luck!
Phil


----------



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2005)

resale of a 1973 Starcraft Stardust tent camper

The lack of refrigerator will be a problem in selling it. You would probably be better off with an ice-box than a non-working refrigerator. Keep in mind that the buyer will have to replace it. I would not expect to get any more than $500 for it with no cool storage. It could well pay you to get an icebox.

We spent many happy nights in our 1973 Starcarft, Galaxy 8 which was our first new RV and one of only two that we have owned. It was a great product!


----------



## kickinkz (Mar 14, 2005)

resale of a 1973 Starcraft Stardust tent camper

That's an easy enough fix...small investment...whatever...put a new fridge in it...a 110 volt fridge would do, you can get 'em for less than $100...

I guess I don't understand why everyone thinks it's worth so little...that's when they made campers to last....I can only hope I can get 30 years of service out of my new Rockwood.

You'll find someone who will pay you a fair price for your camper...I've only had mine for sale for about 3 weeks and it should be gone today.

Good luck!
Phil


----------

